# SSD on MacPro cylinder



## musicbyjoao (Sep 21, 2021)

Hello!

So I got a SanDisk SSD and transferred all my samples from my external HD to there, thinking it would make things faster.

The external HD uses thunderbolt connection and the SSD, because MacPro does not have USBC, is connected via an USB adapter already provided by SanDisk. It seems that the SanDisk disk is formatted in ExFat.

After transferring, I was surprised to notice that my samples actually load much slower than before and I can't figure out how to speed it up.

If any of you has encountered this issue and managed to find a solution, or even if you have an idea of what it could be, I'd really appreciate the help.


----------



## kgdrum (Sep 21, 2021)

@musicbyjoao 
If you are using Mac OS the sample disk should be formatted Journal Extended.
👍


----------



## musicbyjoao (Sep 21, 2021)

Will that change the speed? According to what I read ExFat is a format that is supported by both Mac and windows


----------



## kgdrum (Sep 21, 2021)

musicbyjoao said:


> Will that change the speed? According to what I read ExFat is a format that is supported by both Mac and windows


Yes it will be much faster.

Here’s a quote from Sandy at Spitfire tech support:

"The first thing to check in this case would likely be the disk format. If you are on Mac this should be Mac OS Extended (Journaled) if on Windows it should be NTFS. If your drive is exFat or Fat32 then it may not appear in Kontakt at all. "

Good luck 😊


----------



## kgdrum (Sep 21, 2021)

This is a comment from Mario aka Evil Dragon who’s one of the top Kontakt scripters (hundreds of libraries from many developers) and he now works for Native Instruments :

This quote is from Evil Dragon (bottom of page)discussing formatting a sample drive imo his advice and recommendations with anything related to samples and Kontakt are Gospel! lol 🙏


EvilDragon
Mac or Win?​
*“If Mac - make sure SSD is not formatted as ExFAT, but macOS Journaled*.”


----------



## musicbyjoao (Sep 21, 2021)

Thank you! My problem is that in order to format, I need to move the information elsewhere and I have no space to accommodate it... I guess I will have to re-download a bunch of stuff...


----------



## musicbyjoao (Sep 21, 2021)

kgdrum said:


> This is a comment from Mario aka Evil Dragon who’s one of the top Kontakt scripters (hundreds of libraries from many developers) and he now works for Native Instruments :
> 
> This quote is from Evil Dragon (bottom of page)discussing formatting a sample drive imo his advice and recommendations with anything related to samples and Kontakt are Gospel! lol 🙏
> 
> ...


Just tried it. Thank you but it didn't work.


----------



## musicbyjoao (Sep 21, 2021)

Does anyone have any personal experience with this?


----------

